# AGR Insiders New Job



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2016)

According to a post on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk, the former AGR Insider, Anthony Rizos, has a new position in Atlanta with Delta as Operations Manager for the Sky Miles Program!

Congrats Anthony, hopefully you'll come back to AU now that Amtrak is just a line on your Resume!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats to Anthony -- he helped get an itinerary into the Arrow system that I have since used. I wonder who will be there to help those who need it in the future.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 14, 2016)

More members!! YAY


----------



## BCL (Jul 14, 2016)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> More members!! YAY


He wouldn't be a new member.
http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/user/1-anthony/

He mostly restricted his forum use as an Amtrak spokesman to Flyertalk. He was very restrained because he was more or less doing so in his official capacity as an Amtrak employee.

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/55330-anthony-stepping-down-as-owner-and-administrator/

The odd thing is that he was threatened with legal action by Amtrak over Amtrak Unlimited.

http://spectrum.mit.edu/summer-2006/train-travel


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 14, 2016)

According to what I've read over the last decade Delta SkyMiles is probably the most despised loyalty program of them all. I've flown DL four times this year and the only reason I bothered giving them my SM number was to ensure my TSAPC was properly registered. SkyPesos themselves are waste of time and effort at this point.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 14, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> According to what I've read over the last decade Delta SkyMiles is probably the most despised loyalty program of them all. I've flown DL four times this year and the only reason I bothered giving them my SM number was to ensure my TSAPC was properly registered. SkyPesos themselves are waste of time and effort at this point.



To be fair, I think we were simply wishing an old friend the best of luck in a new job.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 14, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > According to what I've read over the last decade Delta SkyMiles is probably the most despised loyalty program of them all. I've flown DL four times this year and the only reason I bothered giving them my SM number was to ensure my TSAPC was properly registered. SkyPesos themselves are waste of time and effort at this point.
> ...


Fair enough. Maybe Anthony has a plan for turning things around and winning over new converts who are just now beginning to travel and don't yet have a strong opinion. The funny thing about loyalty programs is that they're only truly generous when the economy is deep in the dumps or there's a wave of violent extremism or a proto-pandemic or some other serious adversity. Otherwise they're mostly about stomping out sweet spots and draining liquidity.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 15, 2016)

I was trying to find the post you are referring to on Flyertalk? Can you provide a link?


----------



## BCL (Jul 15, 2016)

printman2000 said:


> I was trying to find the post you are referring to on Flyertalk? Can you provide a link?


http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1777606-agr-insider.html

Also - his name is spelled Anthony Rizos, just in case anyone is looking to search for his info.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like Anthony's going from the frying pan into the fire, hopefully with a nice pay bump. Good luck to him.


----------

